# Bosnia riders??



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a friend who's planning a trip to Bosnia in 2007 and I'm helping him gather some info about Sarajevo. Here's what we need:

Local bike shops (LBS), places to ride, best time of year to go, good eats, places to stay, safety of Americans, etc....

Thanks for your help!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

It is a few years since I was in the Balkans, but I still believe that you need to know if the area you are in has been cleared of mines. It is slow work.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Uhh, did I scare everybody off?

I only visited Sarajevo briefly and it has been a while, so I cannot give any detailed tips. I thought the people were friendly but I am not American and I tend to behave in a very low key manner which does not attract attention.

They had Winter Olympics, years ago, and the ski slopes are still there.
Personally, I would still stick to the beaten path (not wander on my own to areas where nobody else seems to be going).

http://www.sarajevo.ba/en/stream.php?kat=157
http://www.sarajevo-tourism.com/eng/default.wbsp


----------

